# Reinstall CM9 on touchpad



## simon_lefisch (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm thinking about reinstalling CM9 by using the ACMEUninstaller but for some reason I can't get it to work using command prompt in windows. Can anyone write out a detailed explanation on how to do this? Also what do I need to have installed on my windows machine to do it. Many thanks to anyone that can help me out.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## scariola (Nov 2, 2011)

Your best bet would be to boot into CWM RECOVERY.

Select wipe data/factory reset. Then go to advanced and wipe dalvich cache.

Install the rom by choosing the zip and its location, then reboot and its a fresh install no PC required.

Updating from cm7 was a big mistake, always start fresh.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk


----------



## simon_lefisch (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I was actually able get noveterm installed and wipe CM7 and did a fresh install of CM9. Thanks again for responding 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Anamanaguchii (Oct 14, 2011)

scariola said:


> *Updating from cm7 was a big mistake, always start fresh.*
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk


I updated to CM9 from CM7 via Novacom. Should I still wipe everything and start fresh? My Touchpad seems to be working fine although its battery life is pretty mediocore.

How should I go about wiping and reinstalling CM9? Is there a way to do this without losing my installed apps?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## simon_lefisch (Jul 23, 2011)

Anamanaguchii said:


> I updated to CM9 from CM7 via Novacom. Should I still wipe everything and start fresh? My Touchpad seems to be working fine although its battery life is pretty mediocore.
> 
> How should I go about wiping and reinstalling CM9? Is there a way to do this without losing my installed apps?


I was able to do a fresh install of CM9 and have gotten pretty good battery life.

sent from my maxxed out razr on the other side of a wormhole.


----------



## iggy111 (Feb 21, 2012)

simon_lefisch said:


> I was able to do a fresh install of CM9 and have gotten pretty good battery life.
> 
> sent from my maxxed out razr on the other side of a wormhole.


Ok I'm newish to all this.
I want to install fresh CM9 from start.
Do I follow instructions for CM7 and replace the files with the CM9 ones?


----------



## simon_lefisch (Jul 23, 2011)

iggy111 said:


> Ok I'm newish to all this.
> I want to install fresh CM9 from start.
> Do I follow instructions for CM7 and replace the files with the CM9 ones?


yes you should be good. I actually used ACMEUninstaller so it wiped everything off the TP then reinstalled using ACMEInstaller2. Came out perfect 

sent from my maxxed out razr on the other side of a wormhole.


----------

